# Alternative to "new posts" selection



## debraxh (Dec 30, 2005)

I just love the ability to select "new posts" and see all the updates since I last visited the BBS.  However, there's been several times where my PC hung up on me, or something came up and I got timed out before I had reviewed all of the posts.

I tried to use an advanced search to show everything since yesterday for instance, but it requires me to enter additional search criteria.

Is there a way to list only posts new from a specific time, or at least new today, or just list in reverse chronological order?

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 30, 2005)

The best way I've found is to open the New Posts page, then open any message you want to go to in a separate window (or tab if you're using a tabbed browser).  That way, the original list stays onscreen in its own window/tab and can't time out.  When you're done reading any given thread just close out its window/tab.


----------

